# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ایجاد یک گروه رقابتی

## talaie.negin

سلام دوستان .
کسی مایل هست یک گروه درست کنیم برای رقابت؟ آخر روز ساعت مطالعمون رو اعلام کنیم و بعد هر آزمونم ترازامونو ؟ که هم به هم انگیزه بدیم هم با هم رقابت کنیم.

----------


## Lovelife

*نه همین جا هست
بعدم تلگرام منبع فساده
قبلا هم کسی میخواسته چنین کاری کنه که استقبال نشد*

----------


## talaie.negin

من اینجا سرچ کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم . اکثرا تا آذر اینا فعال بودن فقط

----------


## saeed211

تلگرام؟
no
no
no :Yahoo (31): 
اینجا خوبه

----------


## talaie.negin

اسم تاپیکی که اینجا همچین شرایطی داره چیه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## saeed211

> اسم تاپیکی که اینجا همچین شرایطی داره چیه؟


اینجا
تاپیکی مثل
اعلام تراز ازمون ازمایشی
یا  هرکی تازه شروع به تغییر کرده بیاد تو و...هست
ی بالا پایین کنی یا سرج بزنی همین دو تا رو میاد

----------


## ahmad17

بله بزن خوب میشه

----------


## talaie.negin

مرسی  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

تفکر خوبیه، منتها راه 99 درصد گروه های تلگرامی آخرش به ناکجا آباد کشیده میشه... "متاسفانه"

----------


## talaie.negin

آخه من فارغ التحصیلم . امسال حتما می خوام دندون قبوال بشم . گفتم اگه یه جوی باشه که همه درسخون باشن بهتر نتیجه میگیرم . ولی اینجوری که همه دوستان می گن انگار همچین گروهی فایده نداره

----------


## my_goal96

> آخه من فارغ التحصیلم . امسال حتما می خوام دندون قبوال بشم . گفتم اگه یه جوی باشه که همه درسخون باشن بهتر نتیجه میگیرم . ولی اینجوری که همه دوستان می گن انگار همچین گروهی فایده نداره



من حاضرم فقط یه ساعت خاصی رو مشخص کنیم تعدادم زیاد نشه اگر میخوای فقط هردوتامون باشیم منم هر جور شده امسال باید پزشکی قبول بشم

----------


## talaie.negin

اره خوبه منم نمي خوام وقتمون تلف بشه چون واقعا ديگه وقتي نيست.

----------


## Farhadmed96

بهترین کار ک خودمم انجام میدم
ی روپوش سفید بخر هر روز ک عالی بودی و فوق العاده امضات بزن روش
تا جایی ک کلش رنگی بشه و بعدا یادگاری نگرش میداری برا خودت
سعی کن درونگرا باشی

----------


## my_goal96

> اره خوبه منم نمي خوام وقتمون تلف بشه چون واقعا ديگه وقتي نيست.



واست پیام خصوصی گذاشتم

----------


## talaie.negin

> بهترین کار ک خودمم انجام میدم
> ی روپوش سفید بخر هر روز ک عالی بودی و فوق العاده امضات بزن روش
> تا جایی ک کلش رنگی بشه و بعدا یادگاری نگرش میداری برا خودت
> سعی کن درونگرا باشی


كار جالبيه ولي واسه من جواب نميده اين😞

----------


## Farhadmed96

اگ باورت اونقد قوی باشه و هدفت دوس داشته باشی حتی وخت این نداری ک ب تایم فک کنی
مث دوران جمع بندی همه چیز خورد میکنی و میری جلو
۴ماه کمتر مونده فقط بخون ک بدترین حس دنیا پشیمونی

----------


## talaie.negin

> اگ باورت اونقد قوی باشه و هدفت دوس داشته باشی حتی وخت این نداری ک ب تایم فک کنی
> مث دوران جمع بندی همه چیز خورد میکنی و میری جلو
> ۴ماه کمتر مونده فقط بخون ک بدترین حس دنیا پشیمونی


اوهوم واقعا👍

----------


## BlackRose

مواااافقم

----------


## iamshakh

> من حاضرم فقط یه ساعت خاصی رو مشخص کنیم تعدادم زیاد نشه اگر میخوای فقط هردوتامون باشیم منم هر جور شده امسال باید پزشکی قبول بشم


بيا، پزشكيه من برا تو. ارزش اين همه تلاشو نداشت اين رشته ي مذخرف...

----------


## E.M10

> *نه همین جا هست
> بعدم تلگرام منبع فساده
> قبلا هم کسی میخواسته چنین کاری کنه که استقبال نشد*


منبع فساد!!!!
انصافا برای من فوق العاده مفید بوده .




> بيا، پزشكيه من برا تو. ارزش اين همه تلاشو نداشت اين رشته ي مذخرف...


میشه بگی چرا؟
خیلیا کلی وقت و انرژی و هزینه می کنن که پزشکی قبول شن.
 @kimiagar :Yahoo (83):

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

> بيا، پزشكيه من برا تو. ارزش اين همه تلاشو نداشت اين رشته ي مذخرف...



شاید برا شما اینجور بوده چون علاقه نداشتین 90 درصد فقط برا پول و اسم میرن پزشکی

----------


## my_goal96

> بيا، پزشكيه من برا تو. ارزش اين همه تلاشو نداشت اين رشته ي مذخرف...


منم همچین عاااشق پزشکی نیستم تنها راهیه که واسم مونده که بخوام به یه سری هدفهام برسم باید واسه جامعمون متاسف بود که الان هر کی پزشک نباشه به هیچ چیزی نمیرسه اگر راه فراری بود قطعا این راه رو نمیرفتم من رشته ام ریاضی بود روزی هم برگردم به عقب باز هم ریاضی میخوندم

----------


## aidaa

من موافقم ولی تلگرام ندارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## unlucky

نکنید عزیزان نکنید  :Yahoo (21): 

من خودم توی همین 2 ماه اخیر بالغ بر 20 مرتبه جوین شدم باز دیلیت اکانت کردم  :Yahoo (21): 

لامصب اصلااا دست خودتت نیست

تا نصبش میکنی رفیقات میان پیوی
توی 20 تا گروه اد میشی
و...

حتی کانال های درسی هم گاهی اوقات تبلیغ میکنن در مورد یه چیزی که نمیتونی جوین نشی  :Yahoo (9): 

مث مرداب میکشه پایین

شاید استفاده مفیدم بشه ازش کرد
ولی ضررش بیشتر از سودشه

اراده پولادینم داشته باشی تو تل دووم نمیاری  :Y (676): 

هر  یدونه مطلب درسی که توش میخونی 10 تا مطلب غیر درسی هم میخونی  :Yahoo (4): 

از ما گفتن  :Yahoo (18):   :Y (729):

----------


## iamshakh

> شاید برا شما اینجور بوده چون علاقه نداشتین 90 درصد فقط برا پول و اسم میرن پزشکی


باشه باو، شما عاشق خدمت و كشف و زيبايي هاي اين رشته؛)

----------


## my_goal96

منم موافقم باهات اصن خوب نیست همین تاپیک اومدنم خوب نیست من خطمو هیچکس نداره توی هیچ گروهیم نیستم شاید حداکثر ده دیقه تو تل باشم

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

> باشه باو، شما عاشق خدمت و كشف و زيبايي هاي اين رشته؛)



نمیدونم راست گفتین یا نه ولی اگه پزشکی میخونین که واقعا باعث تاسفه با این حرف زدن و ...

همینه که الان تا چشم کار میکنه پزشک بی مسئولیت میبینیم

دیگه نقل نگیرین اصلا از حرف زدن با ادمایی با این لحن و این طرز فکر خوشم نمیاد

----------


## my_goal96

@iamshakh 
اگر این رشته رو واقعا به کسی پیشنهاد نمیکنی زمانی میشه حرفتو باور کرد ک انصراف بدی بری ی رشته دیگه نمیگم پزشکی همچینم فوق العاده اس نه اما نباید کسی رو ک این راه رو انتخاب کرده سرزنش و یا منصرف کرد درحالی که خودت با کلی زحمت بهش رسیدی الانم حاضر نیستی ازش انصراف بدی فقط چون سختیاش زیاده اینجور ازش بد میگی و ازش ناامید شدی

----------


## iamshakh

> @iamshakh 
> اگر این رشته رو واقعا به کسی پیشنهاد نمیکنی زمانی میشه حرفتو باور کرد ک انصراف بدی بری ی رشته دیگه نمیگم پزشکی همچینم فوق العاده اس نه اما نباید کسی رو ک این راه رو انتخاب کرده سرزنش و یا منصرف کرد درحالی که خودت با کلی زحمت بهش رسیدی الانم حاضر نیستی ازش انصراف بدی فقط چون سختیاش زیاده اینجور ازش بد میگی و ازش ناامید شدی


معيشت چيز مهميه. فقط برا همين توش موندم.

----------


## my_goal96

آفرین پس بقیه هم ی دلیلی مث شما دارن وگرن کسی احمق نیست زندگیشو بذاره پای این راه طولانی و سخت حالا هم بجای این حرفا سعی کن ی دکتر خوب و باوجدان بشی سختیاشم واست آسون میشه بجز معیشت ی بعد نوعدوستی هم کنارش بذاری حله

----------


## iamshakh

> آفرین پس بقیه هم ی دلیلی مث شما دارن وگرن کسی احمق نیست زندگیشو بذاره پای این راه طولانی و سخت حالا هم بجای این حرفا سعی کن ی دکتر خوب و باوجدان بشی سختیاشم واست آسون میشه بجز معیشت ی بعد نوعدوستی هم کنارش بذاری حله


همين الان پول معادلشو بم بدن، انصراف ميدم؛)

----------


## Ali77

> همين الان پول معادلشو بم بدن، انصراف ميدم؛)


مطمئنم الان دوست داشتى دندون ميخوندى

----------


## medicine121

ایده خوبیه.اگه دو سه نفر بیشتر نباشن تو گروه

----------


## my_goal96

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## fatemeh96

اگه مختلط نباشه خوبه

----------


## sabersk7

ادرس؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh96


اگه مختلط نباشه خوبه


این و قبول داریم 
یه گروه همینجوری بودیم پسره میومد تایم مطالعه بگه 4ساعت با دخترا لاس میزد*

----------


## khansar

بزشکی رشته ی به این  نازنینی خدمت به مردم روستایی که توان برداخت حق الویزیت ندارند چقدر زیباست.لبخندشون موقع بهبودی واااااای.اقا چرا علاقه ندارید واردش میشید بعد میای میگی رشته مزخرف  :Yahoo (114): . بزشکی یعنی بیدار موندن برای نجات دادن جون یه انسان یعنی خدمت مقدس ...... یعنی زیبایی.شما مقصر نیستی رفیق .فقط متاسفم  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

> بيا، پزشكيه من برا تو. ارزش اين همه تلاشو نداشت اين رشته ي مذخرف...


خب جناب این طبیعیه که پزشکاچون پول میزنن،بعضیاجوگیرمیشن میان تجربی کنکورمیدن و بعدش فک میکنن ازهفت دولت ازادن!!نخخخخییرر!!😊!عزیزان اینطوری نمیشه که فقط چون بوی پول به مشامت خورد بیای تو رشته خاص..باید جوونیتوبزاری پاش..بهترین و شیرینترین دورانتو بزاری پاش...
همه ایناروگفتم تابه این برسم:اگه هدف داری و دل شیر داری بسم الله

----------


## vahidz771

خوبه فقط من تلگرام ندارم  :Yahoo (21): 
پ.ن : گروه که بزنی میشه حاشیه! همش باید حواست باشه از بقیه عقب نمونی یا اینکه بقیه از کی شروع کردن یا اینکه چقدر برای کنکور آمادن و ...! ( با این مختلط و بی جنبه بازیا هم کار ندارم خودتون بهتر در جریانید  :Yahoo (20):  )
برای خودتون برنامه بریزید ، اینجوری خودتون میدونید اوضاعتون چطوریه و کجاها رو باید محکم تر بگیرید برای کنکور 
پ.ن : تلگرام سال کنکور ؟ :Yahoo (21):  بفرستم بیان بکننتون تو گونی ؟  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## NoBogh

> اسم تاپیکی که اینجا همچین شرایطی داره چیه؟


استقبال شد ولی مدیران نمیزارند که اعضاشون برن و فوری تاپیک هارو حذف می کنند

----------

